# All Nighter Giant Moe questions



## bushman (Dec 28, 2014)

I am interested in buying a Giant Moe with the glass window.  We have a 6", 18' chimney that is Selkirk Metalbestos.  I have to check with my building codes about reducing from the rear of the stove 8" down to 6" tee. 

Recently started poking around this site and became interested enough to want to try out one of the Giant Moes.  Anyone ever done baffles in an all nighter?  I know there's air tubes in them but, has anyone tried it?

Is reducing a stove made for 8" pipe a bad idea to begin with.  Just curious on how this sounds so far.  I could find a stove with 6" pipe opening but kinda like the Giant Moes looks.


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 28, 2014)

bushman said:


> Is reducing a stove made for 8" pipe a bad idea to begin with.  Just curious on how this sounds so far.  I could find a stove with 6" pipe opening but kinda like the Giant Moes looks.



Yes, reducing is not recommended. They do make reducers so you could make it work, but I think you should find a stove that takes a 6" pipe.


----------



## royrizzle (Jan 31, 2015)

The Giant Moe' s are awesome for viewing the fire and seeing whats actually going on in there.  I reduced mine down to a 6 " and it works great . I think a baffle would get in the way of stuffing it full.  Thinking of getting a blower though .  Interested to feel how warm of air actually comes out those louvers.  Does anyone know ?  Is it worth it ?


----------



## bushman (Jan 31, 2015)

Royrizzle, do you have to clean you door glass often?  I have found a couple Giant Moes for sale in Michigan and am seriously considering buying one.  The glass door is about a must for me, half the fun is keeping an eye on things inside the box.  Seems like I can never get 2 years of wood put up so maybe a pre EPA stove might be good for me.


----------



## royrizzle (Jan 31, 2015)

I haven't cleaned the glass for a week or so, its a little foggy , but not bad at all .  Its seems like the hotter the fire and dry wood keep it cleaner .  If I shut my draft caps down at night 1/4 turn or 1/8 turn open with a pile of wood in the firebox it will tend to get smoked up . I keep each of my draft caps 1/2 turn open during the weee hours and it still burns hot enough to keep the window clean. It does leak a little air around the window  Stove is supposed to heat 2500 sq. ft. But in my old 1200 sq. ft. farm house , it just does it .  If its below zero at night and windy I still have to wake up really early to stuff it again, to maintain 74 degrees.  If it stays in the teens at night with a full firebox then its good for 8 hrs. or so for me .  In conclusion its the best wood stove I have owned to date.


----------



## bholler (Jan 31, 2015)

Do not try to reduce an 8" stove down to 6" it is generally against code but more importantly it generally does not work well.  I don't doubt royrizzle's stove works well but that in no way means that a stove hooked up to your chimney that i am sure is a different height in a different location with different wind patterns and a different roof ect will work.  Most of the time it will not work well i am sorry.


----------



## bushman (Jan 31, 2015)

Bholler,  6 years ago I was burning bituminous coal in a US stove hand fed coal stove that had a 6" flue, a guy selling Kodiak anthracite stoves sold me on a barometric damper.  In all my years burning stuff in stoves this was the worst set up I ever had.   That chimney would not suck if I paid it!  I had a house full of friends from Chicago up for a weekend and they commented that our house smelled like a steam engine show or something. My wife's friend asked me if it was nomal to have green smoke coming out of my stove.  I no sooner turned my head when it lit off.  The chimney had become clogged with fly ash and the gas in the coal was backing up and it exploded!  I had a line of soot 20' long on my  snowy roof and it blew my rain cap off the chimney.  Inside the house what ever did not blow out the top ended up in my living room.  We were lucky that we could laugh about it but, right then and there decided it was time to go back to burning wood.  I learned a good lesson in that adventure and do have a proper understanding, as much as a layman can of manufactured chimneys and totally agree with and appreciate you concern.  If a downsize would void my insurance, it won't happen.


----------



## bholler (Jan 31, 2015)

bushman said:


> a guy selling Kodiak anthracite stoves sold me on a barometric damper.


And it should have had a baro damper on it to work properly  Did you set the draft by adjusting the damper with a manometer?  I dont know if it would void your insurance or not you would have to ask them that but it probably will not work well at all i personally would not bother trying it.  And by the way if you fail to maintain a wood stove the same as you did with the coal stove the results wont be much better.  Glad to hear that you learned your lesson


----------

